# Update from CMS on ICD-10



## tpontillo (Feb 24, 2012)

Just got this emailed to me from CMS.  I guess they are doing a survey from the physicians and facility's to see how far they have gotten with the ICD-10 implementation.  

The link to the survey is:

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/WEDIFeb12ICD10

News Updates | February 24, 2012


WEDI's Survey on ICD-10 Industry Progress Now Open
The Workgroup for Electronic Data Interchange (WEDI) is conducting its latest Industry Progress Survey on ICD-10. Information from this survey will be used to inform WEDI, CMS, and other organizations on the progress of ICD-10 implementation. This brief survey will also assist in planning necessary programs and actions to assist the industry in transitioning to ICD-10.
To gather the most complete picture of progress within the industry, this survey is open to all organizations affected by ICD-10 such as vendors, health plans, providers, and payers. The survey is open to both WEDI members and non-members.
Responses to this survey will be gathered online.  WEDI asks that participants only submit one survey per organization. The survey will close on Wednesday, February 29, 2012. Please direct any questions to Ann Marie Railing at WEDI at 703-391-2718 or amrailing@wedi.org. 
Keep Up to Date on Version 5010 and ICD-10.
Please visit the ICD-10 website for the latest news and resources to help you prepare, and to download and share the implementation widget today!


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Feb 24, 2012)

In response to this announcement and survey, I would use caution if replying as an individual.  

If you note, it says "this survey is open to all *organizations affected by ICD-10 such as vendors, health plans, providers, and payers."*  WEDI asks that participants only submit one survey per organization

They are trying to gather data as it is effecting these entities, and don't necessarily want our opinions (of which, yes, we all have very strong ones).


----------



## tpontillo (Feb 24, 2012)

I havent replied to the survey.  I am not in charge of getting my office ready for ICD-10.  I only put it here so those who are in charge can do the survey if they did not know about it


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Feb 24, 2012)

I didn't mean you personally.  I think individuals will want to comment, heck, I want to!!  But as you state, and I plan to do, let the respective parties comment.  Its funny, I've already gotten this email three different ways!


----------



## tpontillo (Feb 24, 2012)

I was tempted to comment to this survey but thought that I better not.  I just feel that they need to implement ICD-10.  Physicians and facility's have had enough time for this.  Just get it done already.  Before we know it we will have to get ready for ICD-11


----------

